# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Geen zin om te eten

## Maroetje

Ik sukkel al een tijdje met mijn eetgedrag. Ik ben nogal geobsedeerd door mijn gewicht. Ik ben 1m68 groot en weeg 55 kg. Ik wil dit zo houden en liefst als het kan wil ik wat vermageren. Ik heb steeds het gevoel dikke billen te hebben en wil mijn buik nog platter. Ik weet dat het tussen mijn oren zit, maar ik kan het niet tegenhouden. Ik heb een hongergevoel zoals alle mensen. Maar als ik aan tafel kom eet ik wel maar kan het plots zijn dat ik gewoonweg genoeg heb. De laatste tijd eet ik minder en minder. Ik drink ook veel te weinig. Ik werk sedert een jaar half en ik eet niet voldoende en drink gewoonweg veel te weinig. Ik ben verpleegkundige in een ziekenhuis en soms gebeurt het dat ik van een hele voormiddag niets drink, smiddags drink ik één glas bij mijn eten en in de namiddag en naar de avond toe drink ik misschien 4 glazen. Het is alsof mijn lichaam die link niet maakt om op tijd te drinken. Ik vergeet om te drinken. Eten is soms erg lastig voor mij. Ik ontbijt praktisch nooit en heb daardoor vaker pijn in mijn hoofd en geen energie op het werk, maar ik kan het niet tegenhouden. Ik voel me som echt schuldig en dik na het eten. Ik zou graag wat tips hebben of mensen die net hetzelfde ervaren als ik...

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Maroetje,

Vervelend dat je vergeet te eten en dat je niet kan eten, beide is wel belangrijk om je werk vol te houden...
Wat je zou kunnen doen is een flesje water meenemen en dan elk uur ofzo een slokje water te nemen en dan erbij een hapje van een crackertje of in plaats daarvan een appeltje of kiwi (vitaminen en vocht)?
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## christel1

Maroetje
Je maag is een spier, wanneer je weinig eet en drinkt gaat die krimpen en heb je snel de indruk dat je geen honger meer hebt. 
Aan je gewicht en je lengte is niets mis mee, je bent eerder aan de magere kant en billen zijn spieren, geen vet hoor. Mijn dochter is kleiner dan jou en weegt meer maar toch ziet ze er goed uit en heeft ze maatje 36, daar zit jij zeker onder. 
Probeer je maaltijden misschien wat te verspreiden op een dag, 's morgens een yoghurtje, om een uur of 10 een boterham, 12 uur een klein bord warm eten, in de namiddag misschien een stuk fruit en 's avonds gewoon wat je op kunt, dan heb je niet zo ineens een verzadigd gevoel maar krijg je toch genoeg voedingsmiddelen binnen en zoals Luus zegt, neem overal een flesje water of frisdrank mee, kan je ook regelmatig drinken... veel succes

----------


## gin

Dag Maroetje,

ik heb zowat hetzelfde probleem. Ik werk ook als verpleegkundige en merk op dat ik tijdens de werkuren praktisch niet drink. Dit doordat het druk is op dienst en we niet de mogelijkheid hebben om af en toe een slokje te nemen. 
Als ik soms 3 kopjes drink op een dag is het veel. Het is niet gezond. Ik weet het ook, maar het is niet evident in onze job. 
Ik wou dat we naast het verzorgen van onze patiënten, ook wat tijd kregen voor onszelf. Maar dat is niet zo evident hé.
Ik hoop dat men wat aan ons denkt in de toekomst.

Alvast een stevige knuffel
Gin

----------


## christel1

Staan er bij jullie in de verpleeginstellingen of ziekenhuizen geen flessen water ter beschikking van de mensen waar je een fles kan van nemen en eventueel op je verpleegkarretje zetten zodat jullie toch water bij de hand hebben ? Jullie hebben al handen te kort met al de mensen die rond jullie kop zitten te zagen (ha ha ik weet van mezelf dat ik een zeur ben hoor als ik in het ziekenhuis lig), nee nee ik probeer zo veel mogelijk zelf te doen om de verpleging wat te ontlasten en druk alleen op dat belletje als het echt nodig is, en eerlijk ik ben altijd pissed als ik geen drinken krijg na een operatie... ik doe het dan maar lekker stiekem hoor, mogen jullie gerust weten, als het natuurlijk geen darmoperatie geweest is he maar na een heupoperatie geen drinken krijgen dat was voor mij erger dan geen eten krijgen.... en zeker als je al van 's morgens niet meer mogen drinken hebt, en niet uit je bed kan om het te nemen en de verpleging je geen drinken wil geven, dan kan ik een moord begaan....

----------


## Adike

Geen eetlust is een vervelend probleem het kan diverse oorzaken hebben. Ik zou je wel in mijn praktijk willen hebben om te kijken waardoor je gewicht niet toeneemt. Mijn beroep is natuurgeneeskundige en ik ben aangesloten bij de Nederlandse Academie voor Eetstoornissen als hulpverlener.

----------

